# engine rebuild



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

Haven't posted in a while, working 70 hrs a week and two little kids make finding time for rebuilding my 1st motor sparse. Well had vacation this week and was able to get the motor out and start tearing it down. I knew I have a bad seal, and possibly a bad spot on the cam. What I wasn't expecting was metal shavings everywhere. Haven't found the source yet dropping block off on Monday to be cleaned and inspected. I am hoping that the project didn't just double in price or scope. Keep you guys updated and I'll post some pictures when we find the problem.


----------

